# clomid



## silverreaper9 (Nov 18, 2010)

wheres the best place to get some clomid from ??? need it soon


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 18, 2010)

Your neighborhood pharmacy. Its available in generic too! Even on the walmart  $4 drug list except its 5 for $9 and 15 for $24. But you can find it cheaper elsewhere. 


Clomiphene 50mg tab .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .5. . . . . . 15 
Tamoxifen 10mg tab .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . 60. . . . . .180 
Tamoxifen 20mg tab .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . 30. . . . . . 90


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 18, 2010)

yea but wouldnt you need a rx to get it there


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 18, 2010)

Clomid 24 tabs 50mg

is this the real deal right here???


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 18, 2010)

silverreaper9 said:


> yea but wouldnt you need a rx to get it there



Not if you were fucking the pharmacist! Damn I miss her!!!


----------



## Pyronotic138 (Nov 20, 2010)

So wait lol. You can get this shot over the counter
Lol


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Pyronotic138 said:


> So wait lol. You can get this shot over the counter
> Lol



It used to be whatever I wanted left in my shoe with a love note! Again, I miss her!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 20, 2010)

silverreaper9 said:


> Clomid 24 tabs 50mg
> 
> is this the real deal right here???



A little pricey, but yes.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 20, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> It used to be whatever I wanted left in my shoe with a love note! Again, I miss her!!!



You dirty dog


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

11B said:


> You dirty dog



And she was hot. Ten years older than me and even showed me a few tricks. She ended up getting back with her husband.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 21, 2010)

silverreaper9 said:


> Clomid 24 tabs 50mg
> 
> is this the real deal right here???



Too pricey!!
Hella overpriced..

Look into online pharmacies..


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 27, 2010)

is this place legit???????

https://www.genxxlgear.com/product/info/63/Clomid


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 27, 2010)

silverreaper9 said:


> is this place legit???????
> 
> https://www.genxxlgear.com/product/info/63/Clomid




That's more like it bro. Genxxl is g2g.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

I was planning on trying out cem meso. my current research supplier is out of clomid, and my research is in full swing.


----------



## anabolix250 (Dec 1, 2010)

Are the research clomids as good as the genxxl tabs? Have got liquid clomi but would prefer real tabs but hard to get to Aus!


----------

